# A few pics from the river



## Cmp1 (Jun 18, 2017)

Got skunked,,,, but got some pics,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 18, 2017)

Part 2,,,,


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 18, 2017)

What was u fishing for.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 18, 2017)

kmckinnie said:


> What was u fishing for.



Cats,,,, and was floating a trout magnet,,,, river was high,,,, had just had quite a bit of rain,,,,


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 18, 2017)

Please explain a floating trout magnet


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 18, 2017)

Google Trout Magnet,,,, floating a tiny jig under a small bobber for trout,,,,


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 18, 2017)

Pretty place to spend some time!  Nice captures!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 18, 2017)

looks like a nice place sir! how do you like that 2500 ram?


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 19, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> looks like a nice place sir! how do you like that 2500 ram?



Love it,,,, and thanks guys,,,,


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 19, 2017)

I just knew that you would be a RAM guy..........next time go up stream and throw out a couple cans of cheap dog food with holes punched in them. You likely will be able to fish only one pole at a time.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 19, 2017)

lagrangedave said:


> I just knew that you would be a RAM guy..........next time go up stream and throw out a couple cans of cheap dog food with holes punched in them. You likely will be able to fish only one pole at a time.



LOL LOL LOL,,,,learned that trick from you guys,,,, and no chevys or ford's for me,,,, I want a real truck,,,, lol lol lol,,,, my buddy has got a Chevy 2500,,,, you should see the front axle,,,, it's a CV joint,,,, mine is full axel,,,,


----------

